# Fert dosing questions



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

So I got my ferts, ready to start dosing. I think I've got it figured out somewhat, but I have a few questions.

1. The instructions say 1/16th tsp of three of the things. I don't have/can't find 1/16th measuring spoon. Can I measure 1/8th tsp, mix with a little tank water, then dose half of the solution to get 1/16th tsp?

2. Since it's not a high light tank I will only be dosing once per week as opposed to three times. Do I dose all the macros one day and the micros the next? The E.I. Pack came with KNO3, KH2PO4, K2SO4, PLANTEX

3. Do I need to still do 50% water change a week? Since in not dosing 3times.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

1. mixing is all good(I would use tank water and store the other half though).I mix my ferts with RO/DI just to keep them clean and prevent "whatever "during storage.I mix enough to last me 2-3 weeks(1 cup of water).
2.I can't say for sure all mine are mixed together,but I have read the opposite day thing before.
3.The idea behind the water change is to reset the nutrients.
Wouldn't you change water even if you weren't dosing?

I would be inclined to mix the amount for my weekly dose in water and try to spread it out over a couple days just to make the ferts more evenly available to plants through out the week.I'm not sure if that is how it is supposed to be done,but I dose every day.I can just adjust how much I dose everyday easily through volume of water(mine are premixed{by me} so I could add 6 ml or 24ml it is up to me).I even make my mix 2x strength by only adding 1/2 the water for my mix.That way every "drop" counts as 2.so 6ml is really 12ml of directed product.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I would do the water change anyways I was just wondering if I needed to do less volume to preserve the ferts, but resetting the nutrients make more sense to avoid a buildup. Thanks. I was told that if I added the macros and micros at the same time then there would be a reaction between the phosphate and iron making the iron not of use.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It is better to dose macros/micros on alternating days. The 50% water change is like CB said, to prevent the buildup to occur.

The measuring spoons for things that small are a group with spoons labeled smidgen, pinch, etc

Amazon.com: Norpro 3080 Mini Measuring Spoons, 5 Piece Set: Kitchen & Dining

The way you mention works also.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Great link I found on PO4 which included reaction of with iron.One of my favorite places for info!
Phosphate cycle | The Skeptical Aquarist
a really "interesting read"(might want to skip down to "Phosphate burial" and go from there)It sums up after much explaining that in an eastablished aquarium you will never run out of PO4!
I may have misinterpeted it also but thought that when iron and PO4 "got together" the precipitate went to the substrate where rooted plants could absorb the PO4 better?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks for everyone's suggestions. The plan is as follows, someone please tell me if this is the wrong way to do it.

Going to be dosing one full dose, spread out over six days
Normal 50% water change on the seventh day

I feel a little diy co2 in my future.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds good.


----------

